# Favorite Goat Treats :)



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd love to know what your favorite goat treats are! :whatgoat:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

My girls LOVE Cheetos! But, anything that has to do with food they will try. Two like popcorn, all like carrots, apples, oatmeal (cooked then cooled) and raisens.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

grapes apples. raisins, mini - shredded wheat [not sugary kind]


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

banana skins, onion skins, garlic, chestnuts, ..... the list goes on 
M.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Mine like saltines, I have everyone's undivided attention once they hear the sleeve opening! :shocked:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Garlic, which they get every day, banana peels, apples, carrots, grapes and raisins, citrus fruits, and animal crackers as an extra special treat.


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay! I'm making a goat treat shopping list 
I love the idea of feeding them fruits and veggies. Goodness, they really do LOVE food.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They LOVE animal crackers, and sometimes I"ll give them some wheat bread that is a little old but not stale/moldy. They love Ritz crackers too.

But what they absolutely go nuts for, and only get once in a great while...

Vanilla Oreo cookies.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ours love a little bit of bread too. Once they went nuts over the tomatoes we were carrying, but once they tasted them they were like ECK, gross human food! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My doe like bagels... Well MY bagels... not sure if it is good for her and she only had it one time when she stole it from me.... but she LOVED it! until she got the cream cheese... lol!

but they love rasians!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

When I know my nephew and niece are coming I always make sure to have plenty of treats around for them to feed the goats. My nephew even got the goats animal crackers for Christmas! He'd use up his school lunch $$ to get a little bag each day at school! <he's 7>. His mom and dad asked him what he wanted for his birthday at the end of this month and he wants to come to our house to play with my son and the goats!  
So... this weekend they'll be getting full on animal crackers again LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness... that is so incredibly sweet that he used his own money to buy the goats some cookies! 



HoosierShadow said:


> When I know my nephew and niece are coming I always make sure to have plenty of treats around for them to feed the goats. My nephew even got the goats animal crackers for Christmas! He'd use up his school lunch $$ to get a little bag each day at school! <he's 7>. His mom and dad asked him what he wanted for his birthday at the end of this month and he wants to come to our house to play with my son and the goats!
> So... this weekend they'll be getting full on animal crackers again LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goat licorice treats.. :thumb:

http://www.amazon.com/Manna-Pro-Goat-Tr ... B001D6XUWA


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine love roasted soybeans :laugh:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I get get a huge bag of unsalted peanuts in the shell for $8 at the grocery store. It lasts a long time with only 2 goats. They also love Cheerios (store brand is fine) and animal crackers.

But the peanuts are their very favorite!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretzels, animal crackers, and carrot cookies are favorites. They like raisins but for some odd reason, I don't think they are supposed to eat them.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I need to branch out and try more fruits-apparently :greengrin: 

mine currently love horse treats! They adore the knicker Makers and also like the manna pro apple flavored treats. 

They also like cheerios. 

Mine are so "iffy" on new things though. They will turn up their nose at a new food for a week or more-then once they get used to seeing it they will eat it :thumb: Last summer I got plain yogurt and frozen berries (it was so hot here) I thought they would LOVE that treat--nadda they would not tough either :laugh: 

Toth--I have "coveted" those treats you posted about for a long time! I can't find any in our local area and just cant bring myself to pay to ship the bag-lol!! I would love to get them for my goaties though. 

Hoosier--that is sooooo sweet about that little boy! Saved his lunch $$ to get the goats animal crackers-what a sweetie!


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

I really appreciate all of the suggestions... my goats are going to love all these goodies!!!
Please keep the suggestions coming... I'm compiling a treat shopping list


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine will eat just about anything I do..... except the fact that Heidi will squish a banana out of it's skin to eat the peel but won't eat the banana. They LOVE anything black licorice....twizzlers, jelly beans etc.
Boots will not eat after me or another goat...she likes to get the first bite of anything, after that she snubs it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I really appreciate all of the suggestions... my goats are going to love all these goodies!!!
> Please keep the suggestions coming... I'm compiling a treat shopping list


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone here make their own goat treats? Like, little biscuits that keep well but have healthy ingredients (such as flax seed, dried fruit, etc.)? I make treat bread for my parrot (is frozen except for what I thaw for a daily snack for her), but I am sure there is something tasty I could make for goats!


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is one... I betcha there are others on the site  
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10561&hilit=goat+cookies+recipe



Stacykins said:


> Does anyone here make their own goat treats? Like, little biscuits that keep well but have healthy ingredients (such as flax seed, dried fruit, etc.)? I make treat bread for my parrot (is frozen except for what I thaw for a daily snack for her), but I am sure there is something tasty I could make for goats!


----------

